# Sobrecalentamiento en motor de ventilador



## abh (Ene 21, 2015)

Buenas, tengo un motor de ventilador con condensador y AC, resulta que necesito que funcione durante largos periodos de tiempo como 4 o 3 horas por ejemplo, el problema es que a los 20 minutos se puede freir un huevo en el motor y su funcionalidad empeora bastante, pense  en acoplar una turbina o algun tipo de sistema que lo apage y lo encienda cada x tiempo (para que descanse) pero no se como hacerlo y espero que podais ayudarme, gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 21, 2015)

Para comenzar, ¿está bién de bujes?...
O sea, desconectado y en frio. si mueves la pala con un dedo, ¿Lo hace con facilidad?.
Si no cuesta esfuerzo, luego de darle un envión(empuje), ¿sigue girando por mucho tiempo?
La respuesta a estas 2 preguntas debe ser afirmativa, de lo contrario, *al menos hay que lubricarlo.*
Otra prueba que debes hacer, es ver si hay juego en el eje.
Debes tomar la pala, y tratar de sacudirla lateralmente.
Si notas alguna libertad de movimiento(aprox. 1 milímetro) *debes cambiar bujes.*
En buenas condiciones, un ventilador debería funcionar continuamente por días, calentando solo un poco.


----------



## abh (Ene 21, 2015)

Buenas, gracias por tu consejo, ya lo habia lubricado y limpiado aunque quizas no lo suficiente, se que no esta suelta la union con el ventilador o por lo menos que no es la causa, ya que pasa cuando este no esta montado, he notado que el calor tiende a ser un poco mas intenso en el centro donde hay una especie de cuadrado con laminas metalicas, no se si por que la friccion se hace ahi o por su conductividad calorifica



Tampoco noto especial resistencia al rotar el eje manualmente, sigue  rotando durante un segundo o dos mas o menos


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 21, 2015)

tiene capacitor??
revisa que no este fuera de rango


----------



## abh (Ene 21, 2015)

Si tiene, ¿pero como compruebo y soluciono si esta fuera de rango?


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 21, 2015)

abh dijo:


> Buenas, gracias por tu consejo, ya lo habia lubricado y limpiado aunque quizas no lo suficiente, se que no esta suelta la union con el ventilador o por lo menos que no es la causa, ya que pasa cuando este no esta montado, he notado que el calor tiende a ser un poco mas intenso en el centro donde hay una especie de cuadrado con laminas metalicas, no se si por que la friccion se hace ahi o por su conductividad calorifica
> 
> 
> 
> Tampoco noto especial resistencia al rotar el eje manualmente, sigue  rotando durante un segundo o dos mas o menos



Desde ya te digo, que 1, 2, o 3 segundos, es poco.(entre 7 y 10 sería mas razonable)
La lubricación debe hacerse luego de una limpieza.
Se forman lacas alrededor del eje, que cuando le pones aceite solo se afloja parcialmente, pero en poco tiempo se vuelve a secar.
Entonces, hay que desarmar el motor, y quitar el material impregnado(con lana de acero).
Luego recién lubricar, con aceite de automotor, ya que el  *multiuso* de diferentes marcas, se seca.
Y como ese calentamiento puede ser por roce, ya que lo desarmas, revisa el tambor del rotor, si en la superficie no tiene señales de desgaste.

¿Qué tipo de aceite usas?





abh dijo:


> Si tiene, ¿pero como compruebo y soluciono si esta fuera de rango?



Eso se hace con un capacímetro, o de este modo.


----------



## abh (Ene 21, 2015)

Una explicacion muy completa, gracias, el lubricante que uso es "grasa y teflon" tiene una consistencia viscosa y es de color rojo,  desmontare el motor, lo limpiare y lubricare lo mejor que pueda, si el problema persiste les informare, ¿vale el lubricante que uso?


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 21, 2015)

abh dijo:


> Una explicacion muy completa, gracias, el lubricante que uso es "grasa y teflon" tiene una consistencia viscosa y es de color rojo,  desmontare el motor, lo limpiare y lubricare lo mejor que pueda, si el problema persiste les informare, ¿vale el lubricante que uso?



Ese lubricante lo uso en los coolers de pc, no así en motores más grandes, entonces, sobre el no sabría decirte.

Antes usaba esos multiuso, pero el resultado ya lo comenté, y aquí Dosmetros me sugirió usar aceite de automotor(20/50 si no me equivoco) y desde hace 3 meses el ventilador funciona que es una maravilla.

Ya que lo desarmas, fíjate en el tambor del rotor, si hay alguna marca.
Parecerá, como si lo hubieran lijado o limado en el sentido del giro.
Especialmente en los extremos del tambor.


----------



## joznam (Ene 24, 2015)

bueno yo solo opino que ACEITE delgado es lo mejor para estos casos, hay unos genericos pero los que mas recomiendo por experiencia son los de "maquina de coser" que se encuentran en cualquier ferreteria o en las casas donde venden maquinas de coser y refacciones, pero no descartemos la otra excelente opcion que son los llamados "aflojatodo" que van desde el famoso WD40 a todos los que le compiten, ventajas:

spray, lo que nos permite llegar mas lejos

alta penetrabilidad, resbala al ultimo rincon

potentes solventes, deshace oxido, y otras capas formadas por polvos que con la falta de uso y humedad se conviertan en lodo y al lado del oxido se convierten en dolor de cabeza, 

en muchos casos, Insisto por experiencia, ya no hay necesidad de desarmar!!!

si esta duro el giro yo le aplico un disparo generoso a cada buje o rodamiento y lo dejo actuar minimo 10 minutos, despues repito la dosis y lo hago girar a mano, casi siempre es suficiente pero si fuese necesario le repito la dosis que ya vi que esta dando resultado por que como te le dijo el compañero lo mejor es desarmar, lavar, armar y lubricar!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 24, 2015)

joznam dijo:


> bueno yo solo opino que ACEITE delgado es lo mejor para estos casos, hay unos genericos pero los que mas recomiendo por experiencia son los de "maquina de coser" que se encuentran en cualquier ferreteria o en las casas donde venden maquinas de coser y refacciones, pero no descartemos la otra excelente opcion que son los llamados "aflojatodo" que van desde el famoso WD40 a todos los que le compiten, ventajas:
> spray, lo que nos permite llegar mas lejos
> alta penetrabilidad, resbala al ultimo rincon
> potentes solventes, deshace oxido, y otras capas formadas por polvos que con la falta de uso y humedad se conviertan en lodo y al lado del oxido se convierten en dolor de cabeza,
> ...



No lo tomes a mal compañero.

Le recomendé aceite de auto, porque durante mucho tiempo, y muchas veces he hecho precisamente eso que describes.
Pero esa "reparación" es temporal, ya que el WD40 y los otros, al principio aflojan todo, pero con el calor que se genera en  el motor, se resecan, y forman una capa más de residuo, que termina por frenar el motor y si esto sucede cuando no lo estamos atendidendo, el resultado solo puede ser uno

En cambio al aceite de automotor, que esta pensado para las altas temperaturas del motor del auto, la temperatura de un ventilador no lo afecta, de modo que no se evapora con facilidad.
En estos días en que sube la temperatura, mi ventilador no para de funcionar por días, y no da muestras de fricción.

Saludos.


----------



## Practic woman (Ene 25, 2021)

yosimiro dijo:


> No lo tomes a mal compañero.
> 
> Le recomendé aceite de auto, porque durante mucho tiempo, y muchas veces he hecho precisamente eso que describes.
> Pero esa "reparación" es temporal, ya que el WD40 y los otros, al principio aflojan todo, pero con el calor que se genera en  el motor, se resecan, y forman una capa más de residuo, que termina por frenar el motor y si esto sucede cuando no lo estamos atendidendo, el resultado solo puede ser uno
> ...



Hola, seguí tu consejo y le puse un Helix sae40. Sin la paleta sigue calentando muchísimo. Se me acabó la ciencia porque limpie el buje la flecha lubriqué , no hay juego en los bujes...no se que mas puede ser la causa de que en seguida en un minuto o menos de probar sin la paleta caliente tanto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2021)

Probaste con otro capacitor ?


----------



## Technicus (Ene 25, 2021)

Practic woman dijo:


> Hola, seguí tu consejo y le puse un Helix sae40. Sin la paleta sigue calentando muchísimo. Se me acabó la ciencia porque limpie el buje la flecha lubriqué , no hay juego en los bujes...no se que mas puede ser la causa de que en seguida en un minuto o menos de probar sin la paleta caliente tanto.


Si calienta en exceso y no tiene fricción y está bien lubricado. Solo puede ser dos cosas:
1 - El condensador está defectuoso (en corto o con fugas).
o
2 - Espiras en corto en las bobinas.

Tal vez esto te ayude: Curso de reparación de ventiladores


----------



## Practic woman (Ene 28, 2021)

Gracias por la celeridad en esponder! 
El condensador tiro un chispazo. No sabia que eso influia en el sobrecalentamiento. Sobre todo porque recien sobrecalienta a minutos de ponerle la paleta. Lo hago y comento resultados! Gracias de nuevo 😌🎖

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste con otro capacitor ?


Lo hago y te cuento! Habia adosado uno para probar sin soldarlo arriba del otro que lo crei roto. Quizas ahi meti la pata porque cuando saque el adosado y deje el original que de golpe andaba pense que ya estaba resuelto. Y ahi comenzo el tema recalentamiento. Antes de almacenarlo en un lugar muy caluroso andaba bien. Por lo que lei ese tipo de motores no se quema. Son esos plasticos cuadrados de piso. Gracias por tu pronta respuesta!


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 28, 2021)

¿Quien te que dijo que no se queman?
Si giran forzado, o se atascan, y no se los desconecta a tiempo, ¡terminan quemándose! .


----------



## sergiot (Ene 28, 2021)

Si la capacidad del capacitor esta fuera de valor el motor se calienta, cada motor tiene su valor de capacidad y unos pocos uf de diferencia pueden generar temperatura excesiva, tenes que usar un capacimetro como minimo.


----------



## Technicus (Ene 28, 2021)

Practic woman dijo:


> Por lo que lei ese tipo de motores no se quema. Son esos plasticos cuadrados de piso. Gracias por tu pronta respuesta!


¿Donde liste eso?
Toda bobina de motor o transformador está formada por espiras de un conductor eléctrico cubierto de una muy delgada capa aislante, estas espiras están una al lado de la otra.
Como en todo conductor, el pasaje de la corriente eléctrica a través de él, genera calor debido al efecto Joule, ese calor es proporcional a la intensidad de corriente que pasa por él. Es normal que las bobinas de los motores y transformadores tomen cierta temperatura.
Cuando, por algún motivo (humedad, temperatura, mala calidad o fatiga del material, etc.) se produce una falla de la aislasión entre dos o más espiras adyacentes, estas comienzan a comportase como un bobinado secundario en corto, aumentando la corriente que pasa por ellas y por inducción por toda la bobina, generando más calor.
El aumento de la temperatura de la espira en corto, ocasiona que se queme la capa aislante de la espira y de las adyacentes , esto hace que poco a poco, más espiras adyacentes se pongan en corto, generando a su vez más temperatura, más corriente, más espiras quemadas, ....

Si el ventilador tiene una etiqueta que indique el consumo en Watts, y dispones de un multímetro que pueda medir intensidad (amperaje) de corriente alterna, conéctalo en serie y verifica si el consumo es normal, aplicando la formula V x I (voltaje por intensidad corriente) te dará la potencia en Watts que está consumiendo ese motor. Si te da un consumo superior al indicado en la etiqueta y ya has descartado otros problemas, la causa es casi seguro: espiras en corto.

Por lo general la mayoría de los ventiladores como el que describes tienen un consumo de no más de 40 o 50 Watts.

Si tu multímetro no tiene capacidad de medir amperaje en corriente alterna, puedes implementar un accesorio como este:  Medidor de consumo eléctrico


----------



## Practic woman (Ene 31, 2021)

Technicus dijo:


> ¿Donde liste eso?
> Toda bobina de motor o transformador está formada por espiras de un conductor eléctrico cubierto de una muy delgada capa aislante, estas espiras están una al lado de la otra.
> Como en todo conductor, el pasaje de la corriente eléctrica a través de él, genera calor debido al efecto Joule, ese calor es proporcional a la intensidad de corriente que pasa por él. Es normal que las bobinas de los motores y transformadores tomen cierta temperatura.
> Cuando, por algún motivo (humedad, temperatura, mala calidad o fatiga del material, etc.) se produce una falla de la aislasión entre dos o más espiras adyacentes, estas comienzan a comportase como un bobinado secundario en corto, aumentando la corriente que pasa por ellas y por inducción por toda la bobina, generando más calor.
> ...


Lamentablemente no tengo los elementos ya que no soy tecnico. Estoy.tratando de salvarlo pero se me presentaron estos dias varias cosas que no se hacer. Por ejemplo. Darme.cuenta cuando un buje esta gastado. Me fijo que no tenga juego. Limpio lubrico y pruebo. Con este aparato el inconveniente es que la paleta vontra de una chapa cuadrada que hace las veces de arandela y una tuerca. Si la aprieto roza y si la ajusto tratando de encastrar la arandela en la cavidad minima que tiene la paleta. Termina flojo. Va y viene y supomgo que ese rozamiento levanta temperatura. Sin la paleta no recalienta.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 31, 2021



Practic woman dijo:


> Lamentablemente no tengo los elementos ya que no soy tecnico. Estoy.tratando de salvarlo pero se me presentaron estos dias varias cosas que no se hacer. Por ejemplo. Darme.cuenta cuando un buje esta gastado. Me fijo que no tenga juego. Limpio lubrico y pruebo. Con este aparato el inconveniente es que la paleta vontra de una chapa cuadrada que hace las veces de arandela y una tuerca. Si la aprieto roza y si la ajusto tratando de encastrar la arandela en la cavidad minima que tiene la paleta. Termina flojo. Va y viene y supomgo que ese rozamiento levanta temperatura. Sin la paleta no recalienta.


Otra cosa que quiero agregar es que luego de haber limpiado y lubricado un motor que parecia andar bien al colocarle la paleta. A la 2da vez ya se detuvo. Y a la tercera sin paleta ni siquiera giraba 😔


----------



## SergioOmar (Feb 21, 2021)

Estimado.
Es cierto que pueden ocurrir problemas de lubricación y problemas de bujes. Pero si ya has chequeado estas opciones, es conveniente pasar al tema del condensador. 
.-El condensador tiene el objetivo de darle el arranque al ventilador, es decir, sacarlo de su estado de reposo, pero cuando ya está trabajando el ventilador, también esta operando el condensador y es la de mantener el torque del motor, pero cuando el condensador pierde su capacidad de arranque o capacidad de trabajo esto provoca que el campo magnético no se traduce en velocidad, más bien se esta traduciendo en temperatura. Este punto debes tenerlo claro para entender el síntoma y enfocarte en la solución
.-Es importante que cambies el condensador por uno exactamente igual (puede ser entre 1.5 - 3 uf  x 450 VAC en Chile) .Si excedes en demasía el valor del original puedes provocar un sobrecalientamiento por efecto de la corriente que inyecta el condensador tanto en el arranque como  durante el trabajo
.-si no sabes el valor en uf (microfaradios) del condensador y no sabes como ni tienes como probarlo, tendrás que utilizar el método de prueba/error comenzando con un condensador de 1 uf/450VAC, creo que no debieras superar los 3uf.
Por último, ubica  el nuevo condensador exactamente en la misma posición que el original.
No te entrego más datos para no marearte con cuestiones técnicas.
A propósito del mismo tema, ahora estoy con un motor de ventilador que no trae condensador y le he puesto uno muy grande (10uf) y se está calentando. No tiene problemas de lubricación ni de bujes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2021)

SergioOmar dijo:


> estoy con un motor de ventilador que no trae condensador y le he puesto uno muy grande (10uf) y se está calentando.


 
Se va a quemar !


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 21, 2021)

Lo gracioso es que:



SergioOmar dijo:


> .-Es importante que cambies el condensador por uno exactamente igual (puede ser entre 1.5 - 3 uf  x 450 VAC en Chile) .Si excedes en demasía el valor del original puedes provocar un sobrecalientamiento por efecto de la corriente que inyecta el condensador tanto en el arranque como  durante el trabajo





SergioOmar dijo:


> A propósito del mismo tema, ahora estoy con un motor de ventilador que no trae condensador y le he puesto uno muy grande (10uf) y se está calentando. No tiene problemas de lubricación ni de bujes



¿ Soy yo o es un poco contradictorio ? Quizá me estoy perdiendo algo que no llego a comprender.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 22, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muy sencillo, corta-pega de un texto de la web u otro foro que ha trasladado sin siquiera prestar atención al contenido. 

La intención, muy buena,  parece que sólo funciona en un sentido, ayudar a otros pero no a si mismo.. 😯


----------

